# Importación desde Marruecos! Ayuda porfavor



## turdi (3 Jun 2014)

Buenas a todos,

Estamos desarrollando un proyecto y queremos empezar a importar unas aceites naturales desde Marruecos. 

Llevamos semanas buscando información sobre el tema y hemos decidido a preguntar a vosotros, a ver, si podéis ayudarnos. 

Donde deberiamos de buscar información y impuestos que hay que pagar para importar el producto desde Marruecos? Donde podemos encontrar los impuestos según el producto. Hemos leido que algunos productos llevan impuestos aparte del IVA. ¿Sabéis donde podemos encontrar esta información?

En general, si podéis compartir vuestras experiencia en actividades similares, que hay que tener en cuenta antes de empezar. 

Como tenemos que calcular los gastos? Por ejemplo: si compro por 300€ que gastos adicionales hay? 

Somos muy novatos en el tema de importación desde fuera de Union Europea y nos gustaría escuchar vuestros consejos y experiencias, etc. 

El producto tiene los certificados de EcoCert, también ha sido analizado por una universidad de Alemania para comprobar los ingredientes que lleva, etc. A parte de esto, para vender este producto en España, hay que conseguir alguna certificación o algo? 

El producto es como aceite de Argan, Aloe Vera etc. Menciono estos porque son unos de más populares que hay en el mercado. Imagino que el proceso de importación esta parecido...

Espero que me explico bien. 

Mil gracias a todos,


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Jun 2014)

Y porque no pasas por la Camara de comercio ellos te ayudaran... previo pago claro esta


----------



## Toctocquienes (3 Jun 2014)

Como ciudadano de un país exportador de aceite, que además padece la invasión de moros de Marruecos, deseo fervientemente que tu proyecto de darle dinero a los moros fracase estrepitosamente y te arrastre a la ruina.


----------



## Entrambos mares (3 Jun 2014)

Deberías hablar con las cámaras de comercio españolas en Marruecos. Mira, por ejemplo, la de Tánger, ya que deberéis sacar las mercancías por ese puerto. Aún así me temo que os tocará desplazaros y buscar un socio en la zona, ya que os veo bastante perdidos.

Saludos,


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Jun 2014)

El argán me da que ya está implantado en el mercado español.


----------



## sanzjm (3 Jun 2014)

Licencia de importacion cosmetica, no puedes poner algo en el mercado sin que pase inspeccion sanitaria


----------



## ruben.600rr (3 Jun 2014)

Sin experiencia y contactos serios y profundos que vengan de largo te DESACONSEJO FUERTEMENTE hacer negocios con cualquier país de África.

Yo ya estoy escaldado.

Saludos,
RR.


----------



## turdi (3 Jun 2014)

Es que el contacto en Africa esta bueno. Lo que me preocupas es la parte de España y antes de empezar traer el producto aquí y venderlo, quiero saber todo que hay que saber.

Muchas gracias por el consejo de ir a Camara, me se olvido que existe... En próximos días iré ahí para consultar.

Lo que me preocupa es esta inspección sanitaria, esto tengo que investigar desde cerca para no tener luego problemas...


----------



## antonio estrada (3 Jun 2014)

Contacta con la consejería de Sanidad de tu comunidad, ellos te dirán los trámites de la importación. Para el que se queja de que se importe de Marruecos, que se sepa sólo hay almendras de Argán en Marruecos, sería como no dejar importar café a España, que no hay.

Si quieres tener una idea de los aranceles (el aceite no es alimentario, ojo) puedes mirar en esta página, normalmente da una idea muy actualizada.

Import duty & taxes made easy | DutyCalculator

El aceite de argán, al producirse solamente en Marruecos no tiene aranceles, solo tendrías que pagar la emisión del DUA y el IVA (21%)


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2014)

sanzjm dijo:


> Licencia de importacion cosmetica, *no puedes poner algo en el mercado sin que pase inspeccion sanitaria*



A lo que se fabrica AQUÍ le harán mil inspecciones, pero acabé muerta de asco cuando vi en un programa el estado higiénico de las instalaciones del aceite de Marruecos que importan a España para vendérnoslo sin avisar de su procedencia.
Menuda guarrada, tanques de aceite hechos de cemento bajo el nivel del suelo y sin limpiar, que estaba el suelo pegajoso y le dijo al periodista el tío: "serán restos de aceite el año pasado".
Pero no fue una excepción, era la tónica general en las empresas visitadas(y eso que supongo que sabían que iba a ir la tele, con que tiemblo de pensar cómo lo tendrán cuando no esperen visita)
A ver quién hace inspecciones a esas empresas.
En cambio veías las de España con tanques de acero y limpios como una patena. Por supuesto que a nadie se le pegaban los pies al suelo por haber mierda añeja.

Desde luego que yo donde vea "producido en Marruecos" evitaré comprarlo sobretodo si es algo en lo que importe la falta de higiene. Menudo asco, por Dios.

¿Y lo que venden en los chinos sin tener ninguna medida de seguridad?
Claro, así cualquiera compite con ellos.


----------



## turdi (3 Jun 2014)

siken dijo:


> A lo que se fabrica AQUÍ le harán mil inspecciones, pero acabé muerta de asco cuando vi en un programa el estado higiénico de las instalaciones del aceite de Marruecos que importan a España para vendérnoslo sin avisar de su procedencia.
> Menuda guarrada, tanques de aceite hechos de cemento bajo el nivel del suelo y sin limpiar, que estaba el suelo pegajoso y le dijo al periodista el tío: "serán restos de aceite el año pasado".
> Pero no fue una excepción, era la tónica general en las empresas visitadas(y eso que supongo que sabían que iba a ir la tele, con que tiemblo de pensar cómo lo tendrán cuando no esperen visita)
> A ver quién hace inspecciones a esas empresas.
> ...



Sabes que programa es? Me gustaría verla. 

Gracias por tu respuesta,

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 16:30 ----------




antonio estrada dijo:


> Contacta con la consejería de Sanidad de tu comunidad, ellos te dirán los trámites de la importación. Para el que se queja de que se importe de Marruecos, que se sepa sólo hay almendras de Argán en Marruecos, sería como no dejar importar café a España, que no hay.
> 
> Si quieres tener una idea de los aranceles (el aceite no es alimentario, ojo) puedes mirar en esta página, normalmente da una idea muy actualizada.
> 
> ...



El aceite que queremos vender no es alimentaria. Se que con alimentación hay mucha mas faena...

Muchas gracias por el enlace! Esta de ayuda!

---------- Post added 03-jun-2014 at 16:34 ----------




Minsky Moment dijo:


> El argán me da que ya está implantado en el mercado español.



He mencionado el Argan, porque es el producto parecido..


----------



## Cain (3 Jun 2014)

Contrata un seguro de RC como una catedral. Importar cosméticos... y desde Africa, yo no tendría pelotas de hacerlo.

Si vas a trabajar con Africa, preocupate de asegurar tu dinero. Si no vas a pagar con la mercancía ya en tu casa, busca una forma de pago seguro. Lo habitual es la carta de crédito o crédito documentario, pero para esos importes... el del banco se va a descojonar.


----------



## turdi (3 Jun 2014)

Cain dijo:


> Contrata un seguro de RC como una catedral. Importar cosméticos... y desde Africa, yo no tendría pelotas de hacerlo.
> 
> Si vas a trabajar con Africa, preocupate de asegurar tu dinero. Si no vas a pagar con la mercancía ya en tu casa, busca una forma de pago seguro. Lo habitual es la carta de crédito o crédito documentario, pero para esos importes... el del banco se va a descojonar.



Gracias por el consejo, esto tengo controlado


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jun 2014)

turdi dijo:


> Sabes que programa es? Me gustaría verla.



Ese tema lo he visto en más de un programa (no recuerdo si uno de ellos fue "Agrosfera" u otro de la tele de mi CCAA sobre temas del campo) pero el último ha sido creo que "programa de investigación" , no se si es ese el nombre. No me fijo mucho en el nombre de los programas ni las cadenas, simplemente lo pilo haciendo zapping y lo veo mientras hago más cosas.
Lo siento, para colmo no veo vídeos en el ordenador y no puedo comprobarlo con youtube.

Uf, ni recuerdo el nombre de ese capítulo del programa. 
Iba sobre el engaño para los consumidores sobre el tema del aceite, exportando a Italia el que envasarán como italiano e importando el marroquí que envasan como español.
Lo mismo que otro día lo dedicaron a los cerdos(comemos cerdos baratos de países del Este)


Mira a ver si en alguno de estos salen las escenas de reporteros visitando Marruecos y la escena de que el suelo e interior del tanque de una almazara estaba lleno de mierda y dijo el tío que no lo limpian desde hace un año.
Estaba todo negro de mierda.
Veo dos referencias al aceite, no se si dos programas distintos o no.
EQUIPO DE INVESTIGACION - El blog del programa - LA SEXTA TV (España, UE)

El precio del aceite, en «Equipo de Investigación»
España produce el 40% del aceite de oliva que se consume en el mundo, pero el mayor olivar del planeta, Jaén, tiene una de las tasas de paro más altas del país. Equipo de investigación descubre quién se queda con el gran beneficio.
*El 80% de nuestro aceite se vende a granel a Italia que lo envasa, lo etiqueta y exporta a todo el mundo. En cambio, España compra aceite marroquí.* 
*¿En qué condiciones se produce en ese país? Los reporteros del programa descubren almazaras en cuestionables condiciones higiénicas* y donde los trabajadores viven hacinados en la propia fábrica. ¿Llega ese aceite a nuestros supermercados?

Hay más. Las organizaciones de consumidores denuncian que algunas marcas etiquetan mal la calidad del aceite que venden. ¿Es esto cierto? ¿Cómo podemos saber qué aceite compramos?

Los agricultores denuncian que venden su producto a precio de ganga y que sobreviven gracias a las subvenciones. ¿Quiénes son los grandes beneficiarios de las ayudas de Europa? Equipo de investigación les pone nombre: exbanqueros, duques, marqueses y constructores.​
Buf, como lleva vídeos ni se me carga la página, lo veo en blanco.
Busca enlaces de ese programa hablando del aceite y lo encontrarás. Pero creo que es el enlace que acabo de poner.
Otras referencias que he visto son de hace tanto que ni recuerdo nada que pueda valer como pista. Solo me quedé con la idea.


Y dices que lo tuyo son ¿productos de cosmética?
Bueno, conozco a gente con la piel muy sensible pero no lo se si son también sensibles a la contaminación por suciedad. 
Cuidado con eso porque vaya panda de guarros. Aunque si no ocurren intoxicaciones será que la mierda de por si no hace mucho daño.Y en todo caso pueden importar ese aceite y envasarlo aquí como si nada,sin inspecciones o no se cómo las harán.

Yo uso aceite de ducha y el último bote me costó un euro en una oferta, marca blanca. Así que imagino que nunca seré cliente tuya.:fiufiu:
Los aceites son cómodos de usar, más rápidos que la crema hidratante pero muchas son detractoras porque mancha el albornoz o porque tienen la fijación de que las cremas son mejores(que si debe tener Q10 y ser reafirmante, bla,bla,bla... o la mariconada de moda)
No se si es eso lo que quieres vender ¿aceite cosmético?


----------



## Biodiesel (4 Jun 2014)

Lo primero localizar el código TARIC del producto
Consultar el arancel en la página de la Unión Europea

El coste es:

(Precio del producto + Transporte) + el % de arancel correspondiente

Posteriormente a esta cifra se le añade el IVA 21%.


----------



## subvencionados (4 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien ha trabajado alguna vez con SGS?. Necesito que me verifiquen y chequeen una mercancía y me digan si el certificado de origen es válido así como que hagan un muestreo del producto para verificar su autenticidad. 

Si alguien lo ha hecho por favor decidme con quién os pusísteis en contacto y el coste

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Cain (4 Jun 2014)

subvencionados dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha trabajado alguna vez con SGS?. Necesito que me verifiquen y chequeen una mercancía y me digan si el certificado de origen es válido así como que hagan un muestreo del producto para verificar su autenticidad.
> 
> Si alguien lo ha hecho por favor decidme con quién os pusísteis en contacto y el coste
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Un cliente mio contrato a SGS para hacer la inspección en origen (España), pero desconozco el coste. Teniendo en cuenta que desplazan a una persona durante uno o mas días, barato no puede ser.

Si no es indiscreción, ¿que volumen de mercancía piensas mover? Si te planteas este tipo de servicios es que va a ser elevado.


----------



## dionbouton (4 Jun 2014)

NEGOCIOS EN AFRICA ? 

tu estas loco. 

perderas tu dinero , perderas tu cordura . Y si tienes mala suerte , perderas la vida, o tu libertad.

es de zumbaos intentar hacer nada con Marruecos ,o con ningun pais de Africa ( excepcion obvia de la Rep Sudafricana ).

si pierdes dinero , no tendran piedad de ti. Ojo que las deudas en otros paises es motivo de prision. Si ganas dinero , te van a desollar a impuestos, tassa locales, provinciales, religiosas , de la casa real / presidencia , aranceles ,etc..

tus competidores te meterán grifa en los camiones, te vaicaran los tarros, te joderan vivo . Te chantajearán . Te dan el cambiazo de contenedor en el puerto. Te robaran todo.

es -literalmente una locura- meterse en Negocios en Africa. Yo he palmado dinero a espuertas con esos . A Africa se va a ver bichos y paisaje. Pero de business .. NADA.


----------



## subvencionados (5 Jun 2014)

Cain dijo:


> Un cliente mio contrato a SGS para hacer la inspección en origen (España), pero desconozco el coste. Teniendo en cuenta que desplazan a una persona durante uno o mas días, barato no puede ser.
> 
> Si no es indiscreción, ¿que volumen de mercancía piensas mover? Si te planteas este tipo de servicios es que va a ser elevado.




Efectivamente, puede llegar a ser muy elevado


----------



## antonio estrada (5 Jun 2014)

subvencionados dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha trabajado alguna vez con SGS?. Necesito que me verifiquen y chequeen una mercancía y me digan si el certificado de origen es válido así como que hagan un muestreo del producto para verificar su autenticidad.
> 
> Si alguien lo ha hecho por favor decidme con quién os pusísteis en contacto y el coste
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Algún cliente mío me ha mandado a SGS para que verificaran mercancía que enviábamos nosotros. Una vez me pidieron cotizarlo para unas máquinas que iban fuera de Europa. Dos visitas, una a las pruebas de las máquinas y otra a precintar el contenedor eran sobre 450 euros.


----------



## External (7 Jun 2014)

Me sorprende mucho la percepción de Africa de algunos, espero al menos se dignen a argumentar sus puntos de vista con experiencias propias, generalizar y emitir prejuicios es fácil, de hecho es deporte nacional, así va el país, entretanto los chinos, americanos y franceses sacan provecho del negocio con Africa...

Para el que abrió el hilo, no te compliques la vida, es muy sencillo, simplemente contacta con tu transitario quién te dará todas las repuestas e incluso te aconsejará, es su trabajo.

Ah, y nada de importar de nuevos proveedores sin transitario, sea cual sea el país, sea cual sea la cantidad, es de locos... 

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## rsanjose (4 Mar 2015)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Si quieres tener una idea de los aranceles (el aceite no es alimentario, ojo) puedes mirar en esta página, normalmente da una idea muy actualizada.
> 
> Import duty & taxes made easy | DutyCalculator
> 
> El aceite de argán, al producirse solamente en Marruecos no tiene aranceles, solo tendrías que pagar la emisión del DUA y el IVA (21%)



Pero el aceite puede ser alimentario, ¿en ese caso?


----------



## Barruno (15 Mar 2015)

turdi dijo:


> Sabes que programa es? Me gustaría verla.
> o..



Equipo de Investigacion de la secta, creo que el año pasado.
Muuuy bueno el episodio ese.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------

